# About to start IUI and very anxious



## Jopo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm about to start my period in the next day or two, and that means my first round of IUI will be starting shortly.  I'm anxious about making that first phone call to request a scan, anxious about the results, anxious about self-injecting drugs, anxious about the outcome of the drugs, and of course anxious about the IUI itself.  You get the idea! 

Added to that, I feel very bad about how this will affect my job.  I have to travel abroad a lot, and while I have a very supportive boss who has said I don't have to travel while undergoing this treatment, I have already noticed the detrimental effect of my planning not to be  where I'm needed in the next few weeks, except in this country.  But today I made arrangements for someone to come from France to visit me on 23rd, but that could clash with my IUI treatment day and I am stressed about the possibility of having to cancel on her at the last minute!  I really hate that this whole process is so impossible to plan!  

All the work stuff just adds stress, and so now of course I'm not sleeping well as a result, and my depression has come back with a vengeance  (which I think is caused by extreme tiredness).

I do have a question..... my OH is supposed to abstain from any ...ahem... "activity" ... in the few days leading up to IUI, I believe.  However, how are we supposed to know when the abstinence should start?  

My understanding is that I go for a scan 7 days after starting to inject the drugs and I could be referred for the IUI within 24-48 hours from then.  Or I might have to carry on injecting for 3 more days then have another scan, and so on for another week or two.  I can't imagine he's going to be able to hold it in for such a long time!

Thanks for listening

Jopo


----------



## P0ppy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Jopo,
I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so stressed, your fears all sound very familiar!  I've had a lot of similar worries, and yet I'm sat here having had my first IUI about 3 hours ago, and none of the things I worried about have been a problem - so I hope that gives you a bit of reassurance.

Like you, I need to plan my work diary and the feeling of not knowing what the timeframes will be is frustrating.  You don't know how your body will respond to the fertility medicines (and neither do the clinic) so it all has to be tailored as you go along.  You will need to make several trips to the clinic once you start treatment, I asked for the earliest appointments they had and was still a bit late in for work but no major disruptions - I have tried to avoid booking early meetings over the period of treatment where possible, to minimise stressing about potential cancellation.  Even today with the IUI I was done by 10.15am - not bad!  

I was not looking forward to injecting myself, but haven't found it to be a problem, after a week I feel like a dab hand at it and think I would rather do it myself than have someone else do it.  I was nervous about the actual IUI procedure but will not be if I need it again as it was really manageable - I had about 15 seconds that were not comfortable with like a mild period cramp - but I have much worse than that with my period which isn't over as quickly!

There are so many unknowns when you start this process no matter how much you read, and I think that produced some of the stress for me.  It has helped me a lot to think of this first cycle as a learning curve, where I am finding out what to expect.  If I need further cycles then I know I can go into them knowing how it all works, and knowing that there is nothing in the process that is going to be really painful or that I can't handle.  I don't know how the next bit will be, with the waiting and then potential massive dissapointment, but my strategy for now is to get on with my life, to be busy and positive and if I feel like a blub at any point I'll have one in private with my lovely husband who will understand.  I can see there is loads of support here too if I need it.

Regarding your question - at my clinic appointments they told me when we should have sex, which amused me! 

Best wishes and I hope as the process gets going you start to feel a bit better about it all  
Poppy


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Jopo,
I too am waiting for my period to start to have first go at IUI! Not quite the same as I am single so no hubby or worrying about when to have sex (sadly!) as I am using donor sperm! I am having a go at natural cycle first, but it is still very overwhelming! It must be lovely to have someone to go through it all with - being a suffered of PMDD (severe Satanesque PMS!) i totally understand how hormones can make you crazy and I agree with Poppy - if you need a cry you just have to go with it!!
Where are you having treatment? I'm at London Women's Clinic - can you believe I have actually bought a pay for 2 cycles get one free offer? Am hoping it will tempt fate to make it work first time (and no you odn't get any money back if it does!
Good luck with it all - I really think the thought if it all will be more anxiety provoking than it actually happening. Just remember why you're putting yourself through it - it will all be worth it! I am having accupuncture to help with stress and anxiety and the treatment itself - perhaps that may help?
Let me know how you're getting on,
Lots of love,
Andrea x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there. This is my first post on this site as Im also new to the whole IUI process.

I started my first cycle last month with Comid pills and GonalF injections but I produced 5 follicles so it got cancelled. It was gutting as I'd waited so long  for it to start and when it got abandoned it made me more anxious.

Im lucky that my clinic do the cycles back to back I started my second cycle this month and didnt use Clomid this time. It worked as I only produced 3 follies this time although only one is a good enough size (18, 14, 14) so I get my first IUI tomorrow! I was a bit worried about it but after reading some posts on here its helped calm my nerves. The first 2 weeks go past quite fast but its the dreaded 2ww im not looking forward to!


----------



## Jopo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi

I had my first IUI treatment today, and my 2ww has started!

I self-injected menopur for about 10 days, and had 2 scans in that time.  The second scan showed 2 follicles of the right size, so if I do conceive there's a chance of twins.  I also injected a single dose of Pregnyl to stimulate release of the follicles.  

It seems that a number of people going thru IUI are given progesterone, and/or return for blood tests and further scans to confirm ovulation.  My clinic offers none of that - does it matter do you think?  They just sent me on my way to wait, with no further intervention.

The procedure turned out to be pretty simple - I didn't feel a thing (except the pressure on my very full bladder!) and it only took a couple of minutes.  I've had mild cramps tonight for about an hour, but they've gone now.

Good luck to everyone else going through treatment this month!

Jo


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Jopo

Great news about 2 good sized follies, thats what I was hoping for but I only had one. Welcome to the 2ww, my OTD is the 26th and it cant come quick enough! My clinic also offer nothing after doing the insemination. They just sent me home and told me when my period is due. Some ladies get progesterone but my clinic havent even mention that. 

How did you manage with the full bladder? I think I drank waaaaaay too much cos I almost pee'd myself on the way back to my car! I struggled so hard to hold it in til I got home. It was a forty min drive! Much worse than any procedure Ive eer had done lol. Next time, if theres a next time, I'll be only drinking half as much!

Good luck for a BFP x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Jules, just wanted to pop by and wish you best of luck on your 2 ww. Not long now until your OTD - very exciting. 

Jopo - my clinic is exactly the same - basting done and sent on my merry way - not a pessary in sight! I guess every place is different - if I had the choice though I would take every god damn drug they would give me if available - maybe its a good thing I am kept away from everything.

Wishing you both all the best and    for your BFP's. 

I am still waiting on scan to sort out this ruddy cyst which appeared on my first round of treatment - not long now - scan on Saturday when hopefully I will know a bit more about next steps. Waiting for the next stage is such a drag but it still goes faster than the 2 ww!!!! xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Hilly, 

I was hoping you'd come back with an update. Hope your scan on Sat goes well and you get the answer you're looking for. Theres a lot of waiting with this IUI malarky! Have they told you when your next cycle will be if the cyst has disappeared? xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots (Sep 23, 2010)

Hilly35 - so sorry to see you had a bfn - I hope you are doing ok - perhaps when you are ready consider changing to a clinic that does give progesterone for post IUI - it is the hormone which protects the embryo so it could very well make the difference, not that it means it can't work without! LWC has been great for me, but of course everyone needs to make their own decisions.
You'll always get support here remember!
Jules/Jopo - keeping everything crossed for you ladies - cramps are a good sign, I was worried about mine, but I got that ellusive bfp, so don't worry, it seems that mosy bfp come after cramps, although having symptons similar to AF are scary on the last few days before OTD. Am looking forward to seeing good news from you soon! Lots of love and luck xx xx xx


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

thanks for the info about the progestretrone - LittleMs - I am not in a private clinic at this stage and I don't think they deviate from their policy. Its very frustrating all of us being treated in the same way as I wonder if each of our TX's were specific to us would the success be higher but I suppose on the NHS you just get a catch all treatment and they do their best. I really want to get through my IUI's to get to a funded IVF cycle - they only give one (better than none!) so its all a process to get there. I haven't seen anyone since I got my BFN I was just told to wait for this scan tomorrow. It feels like months since i got my bfn when its only been a few weeks. When you want time to pass boy will it crawl. Slightly freaked today as one of the girls in work found out she has a cyst on her ovary too (not fertility related and she doesn't know that I am going through TX) anyway her hosp told her today she will need to be in hospital for 4-7 days and off work for 6-8 weeks - eeek. Hoping mine is nothing like that! But until I know that I cant start my next cycle. I should be due to start it when I next get AF but not if this cyst is still there - grrrrr! Anyway enough about me prattling on - Jules and Jopo - hope you are both hanging in there ok - this bit is tough - the anticipation. Ugghhhh. Its nice to be back on line again - my BFN really knocked me for 6 and I totally went into a very black hole but definitely getting back to normal again and excited to hear other peoples good news. Jules I had a first acupuncture session - absolutely loved it. Really felt like I was doing something positive - I'd recommend it ladies if you haven't tried it. x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Hilly,

Try not to worry too much about your cyst. The fact that yours has happened not long ago probably means that its not gonna be big. I had a cyst removed a couple of yrs ago before I started fertility treatment and it was almost 10cm in size. The consultant said it had probably been there for some time and thats why it had got so big. I was in hospital for 3days and had 4 weeks off work. I was left with a huge scar too. Dont let this worry you cos I have a friend who had a small cyst removed with key hole surgery and she was on her feet in no time and has barely got a scar. The fact that yours is a new cyst is a good thing, it may even have just gone itself. Let us know how you get on. Bwt someones been asking for you over on the IUI March/April thread.

As for me, I tested a day early yesterday and got a bfn  AF isnt here yet but I know she'll probably make an appearance this week  x


----------



## Jopo (Feb 3, 2012)

Jules, you mentioned your OTD was 26th.  I'm guessing that means the date you should take a pregnancy test.  How did you get on?

The 2ww is driving me mad.  Today is day 6 for me and I just took a test, which was of course negative as it's WAY too early.  I'm showing plenty of symptoms of high progesterone, which of course are just the same as PMT.  Today is day 21 of my cycle, and my normal cycles are 23-25 days, so the timing is well within the possibility that it's PMT rather than pregnancy.

I'm struggling with the acronyms here - is there a list anywhere of what they mean?  The ones in this thread I don't get are:

OTD
AF
BFP/BFN

Thanks everyone, and good luck to everyone on their 2WW!

Jopo


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jules really gutted to hear your news. How are you doing? Thanks for advice on cyst - honestly you are brilliant. On saturday it was 5.6 cm so not massive. Waiting on appt ( spend my life waiting!) for consultant to tell me next steps. Hopefully just keyhole and we can crack on with treatment. What's next for you. Are you doing iui again. Are they giving you any advice or info as to why you aren't getting a result. I have been told nothing. I am on the nhs still and it's a bit repetitive, no deviation. Hoping you get more support - thanks for heads up on other board too. Will head on over. Hope you are doing ok though -  boy is this process hard xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi hilly,

Glad to hear it will hopefully be keyhole, thats good news. Hopefully it gets sorted soon and you can get on with treatment. When AF arrives I'll go straight into my last HNS funded IUI then after that Ive to wait til Xmas time for IVF. Ive been told to expect my name to be at the top of the list around then. I think the reason its not working for me is cos Ive got a low AMH level and I was told before I started that IUI probably wouldnt work but they would give me 3 shots at it anyway. I definitely think IVF is the way forward for me but it would be silly to not try IUI as it was offered. xx

Jopo, When I joined this site I didnt have a clue what everything meant! I stumbled upon a page that explained everything but I cant remember where it was. Try one of the threads that welcomes newbies, there may be a bit there that explains. For now I hope this helps...

OTD - Official Test Date
AF - Auntie Flow (old fashioned term for period, sounds silly but everyone seems to use it!)
BFP - Big Fat Positive
BFN - Bif Fat Negative

If theres anything else just let me know! Well my OTD was on Monday so I tested and got a BFN but AF still isnt here so I'll HPT (home pregnancy test) again in a couple of days and see if my BFN turns into a BFP! (I threw as many acronyms in there as poss!). 

Yeh it was too early for an acurate test result for u so fingers crossed you get your BFP when u test again!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jopo I found this list for you.....

AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN /  = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jopo (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Jules!  I'll save that list when I get back on my home PC

The symptoms I was getting indicating high progesterone have reduced a lot now, so I'm thinking the worst.  I'll test again at the weekend (aprox day 11)

Fingers crossed for your next test

Jo


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jules - get where you are coming from - I am supposed to have 4 iui's before I get my funded cycle of IVF which I just want to get too. I dont feel the IUI will work for me (will give it a good shot though!) Still wiating on appt with consultant to tell me what tehy are going to do - Grrrrrrrrrrr days and days are drifting by. So frustrating. Will you start your next cycle in April - you are lucky they dont make you take a break.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi hilly,

Sorry been away for a few days and only just got back online.

I was so down about my BFN last week then I got the news that my clinic decided to cancel my next IUI cos of easter holidays. Can u believe they close an infertility clinic over easter and cancel cycles?! I was so gutted 

I live up in Scotland so I think thats why Im getting different treatments from you guys?  My NHS clinic usualy offer 6 cycles of IUI although they only gave me 3 cos of low AMH. If IUI fails then I need to go to a different hospital and join another waiting list for either 2 shots of IVF or ICSI.  I should get to top of that list around Sept-Dec. This means if my next IUI fails then I'll need to wait up to 7months for IVF. Its going to be a long summer just waiting for tx to start all over again 

Have you heard anything yet from your consultant? Seems like they're taking their time getting back to you and this cant be doing your stress levels any good! Hope you get news soon x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jules - if you had asked me a week ago I would never have believed you that they would close but ....... After a week waiting to be told I wasn't going to be operated on for surgery and that they wanted me to do another iui treatment - which I thought was crazy - then they told me that even though that was their decision I couldn't actually have treatment this month as the doc is on holidays! So I can believe you. It's not like it's a small hospital and she didn't even do the insemination last tome only the scans. Anyway who are we to argue. I have been so upset knowing even more time goes by....... As for you I know December seems so far away but listen it's great news to get a spot and you can spend the time in between getting yourself ready and maybe getting a break in over the summer. One way of looking at it is at least you can plan nOw. I am so pleased for you. If something happens naturally for you in between can I take your spot - I promise to practice a Scottish accent all summer!!!!!


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

I too am about to start IUI, hopefully AF due this week (judging by tummy today probably tomorrow!) then start on my meds.  Have the injecting kit at home, just waiting for the painters to move in so I can get on with it all!!!

Good luck everyone and fingers crossed for lots of  this month!

xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hilly - thats awful the way things are going for you  my hospital is quite a large one too and it just seems crazy that they close their infertility dept for holidays. Its not like we can control our periods and tell them to wait til after easter!!! You gave me a giggle about practicing a Scottish accent though  x

Hopefully soon - Hi there  Good luck with IUI when it starts! Its a good feeling to get finally get started so fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you and you get your BFP soon! x


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there

I am in the middle of getting IUI treatment with a donor, unstimulated.  I have just had my 2nd attempt which was also again unsuccessful.  I'm not sure how many attempts I am going to do before I look at my options again, perhaps stimulated although i'm not sure the clinic do IUI stimulated.  The procedure is actually very simple and not painful. It's just a pain trying to fit it into work and trying to hide it from colleagues.  The more you do it the easier it is to predict when you might need to be off which is good.  I am only 30 so thought i'd have a better chance of conceiving but not so far.  it is always disappointing when it is confirmed as unsucessful but I allow myself 1 down day then try to look forward to the next round as I am trying not to stress as it is not good.  Good luck. x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Tina, Ive also had two unsucessful IUIs, also another which was abandoned. Its really heartbreaking when u get a negative result. Are you having NHS or private treatment? 

Hilly, Hows things with you?


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Ladies, not much news with me  - just waiting to start again on round 2. I have to say though af arrived right on track at 28 days this cycle - totally convinced its down to the acupuncture. Have never had a 28 days cycle before! So took some solace in that. Drugs in the fridge and just waiting on next AF to start and if the doctor mentions a mini break I am going with her this time!!!!!!! She can do my scans on the beach for all I care!  

Sorry to hear not much good news aroudn on the IUI boards - fingers crossed we will get there soon. Jules you better hurry up I am watching reruns of RabC Nesbitt to get prepared!!!!!


----------



## pinkjo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all
im brand new to this site so bare with me if im posting in the wrong place or butting in.
I am just waiting to start IUI once AF finally shows up, and dont know what to expect.  I cant let myself feel excited as i think i am naturally quite a pesamistic person.  Anyone else about to start this month?

xX


----------



## sammyjoe (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I don't normally post on here, just normally read the post by other people which have given me strength through my 2 IUI cycles. 1st was a BFN 2nd was BFP but MC. So thank you ladies  

My AF arrived last week, so Ive spoken to the hospital all ready to start 3rd IUI on 27th April! Although i am just as anxious as the first cycle i do feel more prepared as feel like i kinda know what happens now!!!! And also how my body reacts to the drugs.

Good luck to all ladies waiting to start treatment, hoping for BFP in June!

Sam


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi girls....

*Hilly* Hows that Scottish accent coming along? Hows things with you these days? Are you any further forward with anything?

Welcome *sammyjoe* & *pinkjo*. Pinkjo, when is AF due? Mine is due around the 25th so I'll be starting my final IUI around then. Its definitely a rollercoaster ride of emotions but good to finally get started! Good luck! sammyjoe, so sorry to hear about your MC. I cant imagine how heartbreaking that would be. Lots of luck to you with your next cycle...... 3rd time lucky!?!


----------



## pinkjo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi jules13

I got AF last weds 19th i think, so went for my 1st scan on the thurs and was given femara 2.5mg to take twice a day for 5 days so today (mon23rd) is my last day of it.  Had a bit of a bad reaction to it the 2nd day and had to get sent home from work really intense nausea & dizziness but been fine since.  I go back in on thursday to see what the follicle situation is.  Is that you about to start your next treatment aswell then?  I dont feel very clued up on all this so been googling ovidrel which is the injection i have to take before and after the IUI to see what the symptoms are.  Do you or any of the other ladies have similar treatmet=nt plans to this?

xX


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi pinkjo,

Its amazing how different clinics are when it comes to IUI! Ive heard of lots of different drugs being used and all at different times in the cycle. Some people get insemination 36 hours after the trigger shot (ovitrelle) but my clinic do it 24hours after!

Ive had 3 cycles so far and I have GonalF injections on days 5, 7 and 9 then scan on day11 to check follies. Ive always taken the ovitrelle on day12 to make me ovulate followed by insemination on day13. Ive been lucky that I havent had any symptoms of the drugs but for some reason I had really bad headaches in my 2ww after IUI.

I wouldnt worry if your cycle is nothing like mine cos ive heard of so many ways that people have it done! One girl I know never got her insemination until day20 cos her follies were slow growing so each persons treatment is different.

Good luck on thurs! How many follicles do your clinic allow? Mine allow up to three then they abandon treatment if theres any more. My first IUI was abandoned cos I had 5 follicles so they cut my meds down and since then Ive only had one follicle. My period is due any day now so I'll be starting my final IUI soon  xx


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Jules.

Thanks for commenting. I'm currently in attempt no 3.  My peak day arrived earlier than the first 2 attempts and I am now on my 2 week wait to get the result.  This is the horrible bit as the 2 weeks seems to last for ages.  The first 2 times I could tell if it had worked before my actual pregnancy test as I knew my period was arriving but because my ovulation date was earlier this time means I should find out before my period starts so this time it is different from the last times and I really have no signs this time to guess the result.  I was speaking to my doctor and I think if it doesn't work this time i'm going to have to try IVF which I really would rather not do but because of my age - 30 means I should have a good shot.  To answer your question I am going private due to the fact we are using a donor and there are none on the NHS, so it's all money money money.  Good luck. x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Tina, sorry I didnt notice it was donor IUI you were having.  During the 2ww is always hard cos some early pregnancy signs can be the same as some side affects from drugs so its so frustrating not knowing whats going on. To be honest, if I was paying then Id much rather have IVF cos I believe the success rates to be higher for people of my age with low amh levels. 

Hopefully your 2ww goes in fast with fingers crossed for a BFP and you wont even need to consider IVF! x


----------



## pinkjo (Apr 15, 2012)

TinaJ1  I am also going to be using a donor, I guess you have just been through all the monitoring and backwards and forwards im doing just now, how are you coping during the never ending 2ww.  
Good news is my sister just got a BFP after about a 16day wait, she has just gone through her 2nd round of IVF (1st round ended in miscarriage) for completely unrelated reasons.  So that was some positive news.  Felt a bit weepy after sitting waiting on the phonecall to say yes or no!!!
How sad for fertility problems to hit the both of us, twice in the one family was a hard blow to take.  I just have to think that maybe its so we can help each other through all of this as you ladies know only too well nobody else can 'really' understand unless they have been through it. 
Jules: had my 2nd scan today and all is progressing as it should apparently.  Are you any nearer your next try then?  
My lining is now 6.5mm and i have follicles at 14mm and 12mm and other little ones (i keep going blank and forgetting once i leave the clinic arghh) so think these are the lead two.  Waiting on a phonecall this afternoon to say when i have to go back possibly saturday so fingers crossed!!
Hugs to all its hard to stay positive sometimes so reading all your posts can be helpful.


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Jules and Pinkjo, thanks for your emails.  I'm now a week into my 2ww.  I'm feeling fine just now, it's usually the 2nd week it's in my mind a lot.  Not feeling any different so far. Oh btw what does BFP stand for?  I'm going on a hen weekend the day after my result so fingers crossed it's worked which means I won't be drinking but if it doesn't work god I'm going to drink lol.  I have given up drinking and limited my caffine as I'm taking this very seriously. The last time it didn't work I was really disappointed and wanted a drink so badly but I resisted.  You are right that people don't really understand unless they are in our shoes.  I've been trying to take life easy and have been chilling quite a bit in order to de-stress.  I do feel like my life is on hold at the mo tho as everyone is geared around getting preggers, but because you end up going to the hospital a lot and cos it's so unpredictable you can't plan anything at all.  I know it's worth it tho.  I'll let you know next Thu when I get the result.  Fingers crossed eek. x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Tina and pinkjo

Sorry I havent been online for a few days so hopefully you're both well. You should both be close to the end of your 2ww so Im hoping for some BFPs! (Big Fat Positives Tina  ).  Ive started my final cycle. Im now on day7 and started injections with a scan booked on friday. just hoping this bank holiday isnt going to interfere with things as my last cycle was abandoned cos of flaming easter holidays. Would hate this one to end up the same way. Tina, Ive also gave up on the caffine. I've switched to peppermint tea which is caffine free and I actually enjoy it more than a normal cup of tea or coffee! Good for you to resist the booze, I havent had a drink in so long now Ive almost forgot what it tastes like lol!

pinkjo, thats lovely news about your sister  My sister also went through IVF a few years ago. She now has 7yr old non-identical twin girls. she went through a lot to have them and Im dreading the journey ahead. After this IUI we've decided to pay for a private IVF cos my name wont be at the top of the NHS list until late Dec and Im worried that my egg reserve is getting lower and lower as time goes on and Im worried about waiting until Dec. Thats if this IUI doesnt work! x


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Jules - we are the same age and both having third IUI. I am worried about egg quality and reserves too so not sure what to do next. I wanted to have 4 goes at IUI and onto IVF next but now you made me think, perhaps we should go straight to IVF. I feel I do need some time off though, just a few month to mentally prepare. I also would like to loose some weight before and have acupuncture. 
Going into this IUI cycle rather negative, feel like it's not going to work, haven't even had it yet  

Tina fingers crossed for you     

xx


----------



## janey751975 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I have also posted on the Treatment May/June thread, so hope it's ok to post on here too.... 

I too am just starting out treatment with donor sperm and IUI. I had my first scan on Tuesday just gone and got to see my PCOS in real life on the screen! Anyway this cycle will be natural and I am back in next Tuesday CD10 to see if there are any developments. I don't really know what to expect!!

It's such a relief to have people to talk to who are going through the same thing. All my close friends seem to have concevied naturally with ease. 

It will great to follow everyone's progress, lots of luck to you all. 

x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Pixies, spoke to you on the May thread. My new cycle buddy  I did acupuncture throughout my last two cycles of IUI but as you can see it didnt work for me. Maybe I didnt give it enough time but I know of people to swear by it. Im also in the middle of the Zita West book and theres a chapter about acupuncture but I havent got to it yet. Im going to try reiki on this cycle and see what happens. My sister had 6 IUI cycles and 2 IVFs and on the last one she tied reiki and she got pregnant with twins so fingers crossed theres something in it!

Hello janey, Im getting my CD10 scan tomorrow so fingers crossed its good news for us both. I share your pain regarding friends falling pregnant naturally. Both my best friends got pregnant within 2 months and it broke my heart cos I didnt tell them we were trying. I also have a 18yr old sister in law whos 20 wks pregnant from a one night stand. Shes so imature and doesnt have a penny to her name, its sooooo frustrating 

Jules x


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Jules, Pinkjo, Pixie and Janey.  I had my 3rd cycle of natural IUI with a donor and just found out yesterday it hasn't worked.  I was really feeling positive until the morning of my test when my period started.  I am dissapointed but also not that shocked as thats the 3rd time now.  I am still tempted to give it one last go but have made an appointment with my doctor to discusss my next option, which will prob be IVF.  My app is not until a week on Tue which worries me as that is about a day after I would have started the 4th IUI so I don't want to have to miss a month.  But then if it's IVF I end up going for I don't want to have to wait a month until after my period as I'm so keen to just get cracking on with it.  Because we are using a donor we are funding it all ourselves.  I'm starting to really worry now as if we do the IVF cycle and it doesn't work then we will need to have a break for 7 months before doing it again as we will have run out of money.  Can you imagine just how devastating that would be.  My life is on hold already and I dont want to have to stop for 7 months.  The other option would be that we'd have enough money to try IUI another 6 times.  At least with that it's not a difficult procedure and you actually feel like you're doing something rather just saving money but doing money.  But then every negative you get makes you question if IUI is right for you.  We could change donors to see if that makes a difference but then we selected that donor for a reason.  As you can see I have lots of questions which is why I think I should go and see my doctor.  I'm always cynical about doctors though and always question whether they just see £ signs to get you to go for IVF or whether they have your best interests.  It's so good to hear all your other stories ladies, we are not alone. xx  Ps i'm going on a hen do and am going to get drunky this weekend, i've not been drinking but I think I need a break from it and am going to let my hair down and forget about my troubles.


----------



## janey751975 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Thank you for making me feel welcome! I am nervous about Tuesday as I don't know what to expect. In my mind there will be complications due to my PCOS and so I can't see me having IUI treatment in May. I have a holiday booked at the start of June though and I am torn as to whether I should go or stay here and press on with treatment? My DH thinks we should take the holiday and it will relax us and then come back and start treatment... we do need a holiday!! What do you think?! 


Jules - good luck with your scan today! 

Tina - Sorry to hear about your cycle not working. Having not experienced this yet I can't imagine what you are feeling today but I am sending you big hugs and it's good that you have the Hen Do to look forward to this weekend. I hope that you have a lovely time and a good old dance!! 

Thanks again


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Tina, so sorry to hear things havent worked this time.   Like you Im on my third IUI. Weve decided that if this fails then we're going private for IVF cos I feel IUI isnt going to be as sucessful for us. Sounds like youve got a lot to think about. I guess its probably best for you to speak with your consultant cos its a big decision to make. I was talking to one of my regular customers at work today about fertility treatment and she said she had been trying for years to conceive and the week she went to her doctor to talk over ivf options was the same week she found out she was pregnant so dont give up hope. Anyway, have a drink (or 10!) for me this wkend! 

janey, only you can decide what to do about the treatment and holiday. Do your cycles run back-to-back? Mine do and Ive been attending hospital since January and havent been able to get a break. I wish we'd taken one before starting just to relax and enjoy time before this all started cos as soon as one cycle ends another automatically starts so its hard to plan anything. Ive had four cycles already and after this one we're jumping straight into our IVF appointments to get the ball rolling for that. Its all a bit crazy but exciting at the same time! Good luck for Tues!

xx


----------

